# Unable to install! pkg_add not working



## a-farahmand (Dec 20, 2012)

hi
I just installed FreeBSD cd image on my vmware. Now I want to install gnome, but pkg_add(1) not working for it!

```
Erro : Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub......./Latest/gnome2.tbz File 
unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub......./Latest/gnome2.tbz' by URL
```

But , fetch is working right!
Now, how can I download gnome and install it manual?
regards


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2012)

`# setenv PACKAGESITE [url]http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/[/url]`
And try again.


----------

